# APR Presents the TT/TTS Carbon Fiber Intake System!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our popular Carbon Fiber Intake System for VW/Audi's latest lineup of 1.8T/2.0T vehicles is now available for the Audi TT & TTS with our new TT Adapter Bracket. 



Product Overview

The APR Carbon Fiber Intake System is an attractive high performance upgrade for the latest 1.8T and 2.0T engines as found in various MQB platform vehicles.

The factory intake design has the foundation for excellent performance, but much of this is sacrificed in an effort to meet other design requirements. With requirements set forth for only supporting factory power output levels, low engine sound levels and long service intervals, there is plenty of room for improvement.

The APR Carbon Fiber Intake System increases performance primarily by improving mass airflow through the system while still proving adequate filtration. Expect greater horsepower and torque through the power band with a more direct and responsive feel upon pressing the throttle. Sounds from the engine and turbocharger are enhanced and some may even experience better fuel economy depending on driving style.










To learn more about our R&D behind this intake system, and to explore various other accessories and adapters, please visit our product page.


----------

